# [Heisec] Sicherheitserweiterung für Android regelt App-Zugriffsrechte



## Newsfeed (24 Juni 2011)

Mit der neuen WhisperCore-Version können Anwender die Zugriffsrechte von Apps einzeln kontrollieren. Bislang kann man unter Android nur alles oder nichts erlauben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------

